# Brian's Beam



## John47 (Dec 14, 2016)

At 71, I have become addicted to making swarf. No engineering training or experience but my fettling shed is the place I like to be most, after the 1000 yard firing point. So many great projects, where to start? Not wanting to 'cheat' with a kit (apart from the cost)   After looking for months I have started to build Brian's Beam; thank you Brian.

My second hand CJ18 is metric so, not being an engineer, I bought digital calipers which measure in metric and fractions. Converting to metric the idiots way?

 This forum, and good old youtube are my classrooom. 

Turning, milling, - fettling; what enormous fun.

Wish me luck


----------



## Ghosty (Dec 14, 2016)

John47, Welcome to the HMEM forum, not all of us know what we are doing

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## John47 (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks Andrew, going to try and make a flywheel today. Or scrap&#55358;&#56596;


----------



## John47 (Dec 14, 2016)

After two hours my flywheel is taking shape. It is not the sizes Brian recommends but it was a piece of steel available. I don't know if I'm even doing it 'properly', but time will tell.



My bigger lathe it much more fun than the Unimat I have had for about three years, having used it to make pens from my fired cases, firing pins for my shotgun and other useful stuff. I NEEDED a bigger machine. then of course, I needed a better project and one which would enable me to learn as I go. I can now bore people twice as much talking about shooting and fettling.


----------



## Cymro77 (Dec 14, 2016)

I have just completed Brian's Beam.  To me it was a challenge - but it worked out well in the end.  I had to make several adjustment changes.  The exhaust porting is still not to my liking.  The flywheel could not be made on my small lathe.  But she does run fairly well on steam.
I will be following your build.  Welcome to the HMEM.


----------



## John47 (Dec 14, 2016)

She Who Must Be Obeyed was out all day today; so I spent the whole day in the Fettling Shed.

The Flywheel is very rough and I wish I had done better. I shall get some more steel and do another I think.

The Column I had to make in two pieces due to lack of space, tools and above all - the skill 

Tapping and threading are now fairly straightforward for me now especially after making some guides for the taps and dies. I thread on the lathe or in the mill/drill.

Today has given me an enormous amount of pleasure. Last working day in the shed until the new year, tomorrow, clean down and oil everything up to keep it snug while we are in Scotland for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 14, 2016)

John--I'm glad to see that people are still building the beam engine. It has proven very popular around the world.--Brian Rupnow


----------



## John47 (Dec 14, 2016)

Greetings Brian. A friend of mine, it was watching him re-barrel my rifle gave me the start, he is a proper engineer, said that your drawings are very comprehensive. I said, if that means that they are understandable by a silly old &@&£) like me.....

So, thank you again Brian, I hope I can do them justice. Canada is a long way from Plymouth otherwise I would love to pop round and buy you a pint&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## John47 (Jan 13, 2017)

It has been a long break, we are back home but 'domestics' have kept me out of the fettling shed. On the engine front I have only gathered some gear, bits of brass etc. to make some of the smaller parts, and some proper engineer's marking blue. Having made a scriber with my Unimat some time ago, I decided, after seeing a post about tools, that I NEEDED a bent scriber so I made one yesterday, it is a little on the large side but I'm not exactly delicately built myself . I 'blued' them using recycled vegetable cooking oil. The straight one has resisted rusting for about three years and my amateur attempt at hardening/tempering seems ok too.


----------



## John47 (Jan 18, 2017)

Domestic duties put aside for a while I managed a couple of hours today.
I Brian's notes on the drawings he recommends using brass bushes so I made some. I don't have any Loctite but I do have loads of grub screws which I used to hold the bushes. I shall buy some shorter (those are 10mm) ones when the pension goes in. The score mark you can see inside the bush was removed when I lapped the bore using the wheel axle and some fine metal polish. It occurred to me that some 'oil holes' in the top ends might be a 'nice' addition? Any criticism/comment will be received with good grace and a thank you.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 18, 2017)

Oil holes certainly won't hurt anything. That being said, the beam engine is a slow running engine, and a squirt from an oil can beside the bushing will get the job done.---Brian


----------



## John47 (Jan 23, 2017)

I managed a few hours today between nursing She Who Must Be Obeyed and domestics. I couldn't polish out all the marks I had made during my fumblings so I tried some 'engine turning'. I have loved the look of this effect since I saw, as a kid, Jimmie Stewart in 'Spirit of St. Louis' . I used a primer pocket brush and, although the pattern is quite deep (Hoping it will soften with handling) I like it better than the scratches. So, if my first engine has to have a name I have decided to call it 'Spirit of Brian'. As long as Brian doesn't mind being associated with my humble efforts.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 23, 2017)

John--I've been named numerous interesting things in the last 70 years, but never had anything called "The Spirit of Brian". I am setting here chuckling over that one.---Brian rupnow


----------



## John47 (Jan 25, 2017)

Well Brian, if it has made you smile - it's decided!

Nothing today as I have caught Swimbo's cold and I feel like *****!! but I have watched Tubal Caine's video on turning an offset cam - scary stuff  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## John47 (Feb 25, 2017)

Sadly no progress with 'Spirit of Brian' with the shooting season, and time of my favorite pastime fast approaching I have more important bits to make  (sorry Brian). Base pins urgently needed for my Ruger Old Army as one broke at the end of last year. The factory one is at the rear in this picture (I have two Rugers) . Can't wait to get to Bisley next week to make some smoke (We are only allowed black powder revolvers over here)


----------

